# Solved: MS Office: "The Active Directory Domain Services is currently unavailable."



## Wintings (Aug 24, 2007)

There is a similar thread under Vista Applications: http://forums.techguy.org/windows-vista/610487-active-directory-domain-services-currently.html
but I am posting the problem here because I think it's a problem with MS Office 2007 rather than a Vista-networking one.

Basically, the problem is this:

If, within Word (or Excel) on our second PC, I go to "Print | Find Printer" so as to be able to use the printer connected to the main PC on our two-PC home network, I get the following error message: "The Active Directory Domain Services is currently unavailable." However, if go to "Print | Find Printer" under Windows Mail I can successfully locate the network printer and get it to print out an e-mail message.

This suggests to me that the problem is with MS Office rather than being related to the network setup under Windows Vista (Ultimate). Can anyone please suggest what I need to do in order to be able to send documents to the printer under MS Office?


----------



## Wintings (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks to help from another forum I have solved this problem. 

My diagnosis was wrong: it wasn't a Word/Office problem, as such, but a dodgy network installation, which I was instructed to fix as follows: 

"Go into Control Panel, Printers and click Add New Printer. Click Network Printer, and then click Browse for Printer." That did the trick. 

But I still don't understand why, before this fix, Windows Mail could find the network printer but Word couldn't. 

Anyway, all is now OK.


----------

